# Pointeur de souris figé



## fm75 (20 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un G4 bipro depuis 2 ans et j'utilise toujours la souris d'origine.
Depuis quelques jours son déplacement est aléatoire.

Hier soir impossible de déplacer le pointeur et clic inactif. Parfois un soubresaut et elle bouge de 3cm et plus rien.

Apparement pas de nettoyage nécessaire.
Ces souris ont elles une durée de vie limitée??
D'ou peut venir le probléme à part de la souris elle même??

Merci pour votre aide.

Fabrice


----------



## naas (20 Août 2004)

Bon tu peux déjà la tester sur une autre machine et faire un coup de nettoyage sur ta machine ça fera avancer le schmilblick


----------



## fm75 (22 Août 2004)

Merci
c tout con mais ma souris d'origine avait le cable légérement coupé à l'intérieur, du coup plus rien.

Merci
Fabrice


----------



## ceslinstinct (22 Août 2004)

fm75 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un G4 bipro depuis 2 ans et j'utilise toujours la souris d'origine.
> Depuis quelques jours son déplacement est aléatoire.
> ...



Bonjour

Réponse à Mac OS Classic "Souris qui bloque"

@+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

fm75 a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> c tout con mais ma souris d'origine avait le cable légérement coupé à l'intérieur, du coup plus rien.
> 
> Merci
> Fabrice


C'est comme qui dirait "l'erreur bête". Comme qui dirait...


----------

